# Poudre Drowning



## dzader (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the drowning on the Poudre, Thanks Dave Zader


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Female kayaker fatality. Likely somewhere near Devil's Staircase on Lower Mish. Few details have been released.

So so sorry to hear.


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

From 9news.com

ARIMER COUNTY - The Larimer County Sheriff's Office says the woman's kayak overturned on the Poudre River, along Highway 14, near Fort Collins.

The name of the 48-year-old woman is not being released.

Shyler King, a rookie rafting instructor helped save the woman.

"Apparently she re-circulated too many times," says King, "she got in a hole or something and it kept spinning her around and around."

Emergency workers say the woman was in the water for about two minutes and floated down the river, approximately four-tenths of a mile, before being pulled out by people in the area.

King's raft was passing by, he says he saw people on shore performing CPR, they asked for help.

King and another rafter, a paramedic on vacation from Austin, Texas, tried to revive the woman.

"She was pulseless," says King, "she wasn't breathing at all, her lips were blue, she was very pale. Luckily, we got some color back, I hope she's okay."

The 48-year-old was flown to Poudre Valley Hospital in Fort Collins, where she's listed in critical condition Saturday.

Investigators say her name will not be released until her family is notified.


--Props to all involved. Sounds like a pretty heroic effort.. Hopfeully she recovers well.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

My mistake, and I'm very sorry. The information I got from LC authorities did not have a happy ending. I hope to hear that she has recovered.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I was trip leader of the raft trip that came upon the kayaker. It was below devils staircase in a relatively calm section. Talking to her friends she swam above what we call horseshoe hole, the rapid around the corner from ansel watrous, she apparently recirculated in horseshoe hole and came out of the hole face down. One of the kayakers with her swam out of his boat and carried her to shore. The kayakers thought she was underwater for 2-5 minutes. 

I was in the last raft, sweeping for the trip, and when I came around the corner shyler was giving cpr. He acted amazingly. It was only his second comercial trip ever, and he reacted calmly and quickly. He caught a small eddy and took over the resecitation. The kayakers with the lady weren't experienced in cpr, and shyler is an emt-b. One of the customers on our trip was a paramedic, and he ended up staying with her in the ambulance until the helecopter got her. The kayakers had apparently been giving her cpr for 10-15 minutes before we got there, and we continued for another 20 before the ambulance came. All told she wasn't breathing and was without a heartbeat for about 40 minutes, but she responded to the AED and her heart began beating again before the helecopter picked her up at hewletts. The canyon ambulance driver told us today that she is on a respirator in the hospitol with a heartbeat of her own, but unconscious still.

I don't know what the outcome will be, but it is important to remember that in cold water metabolism slows and there is still a chance. Don't give up on the cpr. All of us on scene including the paramedic thought she was gone, but noone quit, and now she has a chance. Be careful and cautionus out there in all conditions. Remember stuff can happen anywhere even in a class III section like lower mish. 

My sympathies go out to anyone who knew her. I hope all the best for her and her family.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

wow thats crazy - those AEDs are quite amazing - was it on your raft trip or in the ambulance? thinking of getting one for our remote trips. the sooner the better on those things. hoping for the best for the victim but that is a pretty long time.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats sad. My condolences to all involved. It would be nice to have a name once the family has been notified. I've met several paddlers that could match that description and I'm wondering.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

her name was laurie Wirp from Boulder - 48 years old - taken from the fort collins newspaper - Hope she makes it through this
Mike


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

BrainK, nice work on your crews part. That is a tough situation to come upon and it sounds like your guides did an outstanding job.

My thoughts are with the kayaker, I hope she has a full recovery.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for the updated info, and nice work to those involved. It is definitely a reality check to find that something like this could happen in a commonly boated section of the lower canyon. I feel terrible for her boating companions and her family as they go through this. And again, my apologies for the initial misinformation...looking forward to her recovery.


----------



## ericF (Feb 9, 2005)

I heard through some friends who were involved in the accident that Laurie died this morning. My sincere condolences to all those involved.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

That is very very sad to hear. My sincerest condolences go out to her family, friends and those involved at the scene.


----------



## River Rat (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's a link to todays article:

http://www.coloradoan.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060626/NEWS01/606260304/1002


----------



## Ken F (Jun 23, 2004)

From Tuesday's Coloradoan

http://www.coloradoan.com/apps/pbcs...60627/NEWS01/60627001&SearchID=73248937306244


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of this development.
God bless the friends and family.

If anyone knows any of the kayakers on the trip, I'd be interested to learn more about this accident.

I'm a second-season kayaker having trouble with "that could be me," which I know is always the case, but on a run that I know I might try, it's a little bit scary.


----------



## ethan (Nov 3, 2003)

I did not know Laurie, but I received this email today. It is very sad news.
--------------

Laurie passed away early Monday, June 26 following a kayaking accident 
on Saturday on the Cache la Poudre River in Colorado. She was comforted 
by her family and dear friends. 

She is survived by her husband Kirk Vincent, and siblings Betsy Wirt and 
Ted Wirt. 

A memorial service will be held in Boulder, Colorado on Friday, June 30 
at 7 pm at the shelter at North Boulder Park, 900 Delwood. A second 
memorial service will be held in Arizona at a later date. 

Laurie was born on August 14, 1958. She was raised in Boylston, 
Massachusetts and studied geology at Amherst College and hydrology at 
the University of Arizona. She was passionate about life and loved 
kayaking, gardening, conservation, skiing, collecting jadite greenware, 
and cared deeply about her family and friends. 

Laurie had a particular passion for the Verde River in Arizona. Those 
wishing to send flowers, or to make a donation, might consider 
contributing in Lauries name to the Nature Conservancy, 1510 E. Fort 
Lowell, Tucson, Arizona, 85719. 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Laurie Wirt, aqueous geochemist 

U.S. Geological Survey 
Geologic Division, Crustal Imaging and Characterization Team


----------



## michael dee (Jun 28, 2006)

*About Laurie's death...*

I was a college classmate of Laurie's. Although I didn't know her well in college, we chatted about kayaking for quite awhile at our 25th reunion in May, 2005--I'm from Missouri and do most of my paddling in the Midwest and Southeast. After reading everything related to the accident on Mountainbuzz, the newspaper accounts and the rafter's story, I'm still puzzled by the circumstances of her death. As far as I can tell, the lower Mishawaka section of the Poudre is apparently class III at best, more like class II, and Laurie--judging by her description of her whitewater experience--had been paddling enthusiastically for years and should have had no trouble negotiating that particular stretch of water. I just don't understand what happened.

If anyone out there can shed more light on this sad accident, I'd be grateful. 

Thank you,

Michael Dee


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Lower Mish is definately a class III run with sometimes challenging rapids. Stuff can happen even on class II runs but as of yet, haven't heard anything from people that were running with Laurie and just what really happened. I'm curious too.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I too am puzzled. The only things that I can think of are possibly getting knocked out by hitting a rock upside down, heart issues, seizures, or something of that sort. We were on the Poudre that day and put on shortly before this group; I don't know if it was one of the groups we talked to on the river but when we took out, we saw all the ambulances, rescue vehicles, etc. We wanted to check it out but chose not to get in the way of everything as it appeared that more qualified people were already there. I'm very curious as to the specifics of the accident; if anyone learns more, I'd like to hear.

My deepest condolences to the friends and family of Laurie.

COUNT


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope it is not to soon to speculate, if so I apologize. Based on the descriptions, I believe the hole that Laurie went into was the same hole I once got stuck in. I was an advanced beginner and it was my first time a hole held me in for a long time. I got windowshaded twice and when I finally running out of breath, I went to swim, panicked and forgot to pull my skirt. Just when I thought I suck in some water, I was able to release the skirt and immediately flushed. I can only imagine if I wasn't able to pull the skirt (due to panic) or if I recirced a few more times after I was out of the boat. Also, it is a long, bumpy swim below, which I found amazing how hard it was to get to where I wanted to go after being very exhausted in the hole.

It sounds like Laurie was a very experienced boater and had probably been caught in hydraulics before, so it very well could have been another issue such as hitting rocks, etc, but it was a lesson for me to remain calm when caught in scary hydraulics. It is important when caught to keep a cool head, take a few deep breathes, get your edge up way high and slowly try to work your way to the sides to the green water. If you flip, find the easy side to roll up, even if it is your offside and try again. If you swim, go deep and don't try to fight it on the surface. If you are a beginner and think you might someday find yourself in a hydraulic, it never hurts to go with more experienced boaters and practice in some smaller holes that will hold you.


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

This is going to sound strange but learn to playboat in bigger holes in playparks and it will help you on the river.

With the advent of playparks, we now have a great training groud for holes on rivers. I got stuck in a hole on Clear Creek the other night and was able to side surf it and push myself out but this hole was a bit friendly.

I'm not saying that this is going to save you from the big meaty keepers but it will at least give you another tool in the belt for running rivers.

On the subject of easier runs, I got stuck in a hole on the Eagle on a really mellow stretch of class II/III water that I run all of the time. Nasty little ledge hole that I thought I could play in...I thought wrong. Held on to me for a while and yes I had the "I may not make it out of here thought".

I did not know Laurie but I am sure that she would be glad that her death is spurring all of us to take a second thought about how we run rivers and being more careful out there, even on easier stuff.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry for OT, but which hole are you referring to on the Eagle, so I can be aware of it?


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

There have been several deaths this year from swims that didn't seem that bad. It's bothersome. 

I once inhaled a mouthful of water from a wave while I was in an upright position going through Skull rapid. I couldn't breath for 60 seconds. Kind of frightening. If I had flipped I would have been in serious trouble. If I had paniced, I may have run out of oxygen faster than the 60 seconds. 

Yes, play park holes are a good place to learn. 

I also had the same experience in a hole on a mellow stretch of the Eagle. It was a random pour-over. Certainly not a named rapid. Very humiliating. 

Shit happens on the river. Look out for each other.


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

I wonder if Basil and I got into the same hole.

Not a named rapid but it was next to the Eagle Vail golf course below the first diversion dam. Looked harmless enough but took me for a ride.

Definately humiliating...but a great lesson.


----------



## dzader (Apr 22, 2004)

*Rescue Documentation*

If anyone would like to write a narrative or visit with me at the site. I would like to document the incident. So that I can use it as an example for the swiftwater course I teach on the Poudre. Thanks Dave Zader [email protected]. I would also like to pass the info onto Charlie Walbridge for the river accident report.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

If you post the report here their are two of us that update charlie on incidents.


----------



## snough (Nov 2, 2004)

I boated with Laurie a few times and I am friends with the people on the trip. I have only talked with them very briefly  enough to know that they are very shaken.

These boaters are very experienced. They know about accident reports and in the past have read the yearly publication of white water accidents. They have been boating 20 years. Usually we get a report fairly quickly, but the loss is overshadowing the need to document.

I believe there are two factors that are different. One is that they were very good friends with Laurie on and off the river, for many years.

The second is that death was never a consideration. If you run harder water you think about the possibility of dying. The rapids are scary. You think about getting in trouble and talk about it with your partners. Like me at my current level of commitment, the possibility of death is considered very very unlikely.

The funeral is today. I am sure we will get a report. It may take a few weeks.

How to pull an unconscious person to shore in a long rapid, that is something to think about.


----------



## danab (Apr 3, 2004)

*last response pretty well wraps it up*

I also knew Laurie as a very careful boater that really just wanted to have a realy fun time on some interesting and enjoyable water with very low risk for dire consequences. That is doing something with probably less risk than the drivefrom Boulder to our office in Lakewood or up to the Poudre or wherever for fun. Still, I know that she always took to the water very seriously, had great safety knowledge and awareness, and wanted to paddle the stuff that had minmal minimal built-in risk. 

Laurie was a treasure to be around. She was a great friend and comfort to many, a great geologist/hydrologist, and I can't even begin to fathom what her family and boating friends that day are experiencing. As Bridges is the upper end of a run that I consider as an open boater, the possibility of what can happen on this and a run like lower Mish is really on my mind as well. I keep thinking about the recirc hole and what her friends went thru in trying to manage this afterwards. The lessons will come, as surmised by the previous post; it may take a little bit of time. 

I think this post keeps coming up, because it so emhasizes how vulnerable any of us can be as boaters, even in the percieved low consequence type runs. I've have yet to be spun around in a hole, but sure want to have a better idea of how to maximize my chances of getting out of this type of a situation. 

I think the posts on this matter have been incredibly sensitive and thoughtful. Here's to Laurie, one of the very brightest stars out there. 

db


----------

